# Field archery forum



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Sweet. Don't know how much I can contribute, but I will be watching this forum every day.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

AZarcherybandit said:


> Sweet. Don't know how much I can contribute, but I will be watching this forum every day.


Same here, I've never shot field, but I'd love to learn more about it.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

AZarcherybandit said:


> Sweet. Don't know how much I can contribute, but I will be watching this forum every day.


I'm here so you already contributed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks R/K 

You have made a lot of people happy.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Excellant! Thanks RK!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

we'll make you proud...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

No worries.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks BH, I also wanted to start shooting field but not really sure how. or what equip I will be needing, I will be a newbie at this so be gentle!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am interested too. I am interested in shooting anything with a bow. I have no experience in any of this stuff so I will be here alot to read. May not post much but, I will be following everything.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

blondstar said:


> Thanks BH, I also wanted to start shooting field but not really sure how. or what equip I will be needing, I will be a newbie at this so be gentle!


It's all good.

Recurve barebow.

Recurve with sights and a long stabilizer.

Compound barebow.

Compound with pin sights (no lens) and 12-inch front stabilizer.

Compound with sliding target sight & lens and unlimited on stabilizers (front, rear).

Bring what you have,
and just have fun.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I now have a second home on the internet. Thanks to everyone who had anything to do with making this happen.

Dave


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> This new forum has been created on a trial basis.
> 
> We'll try this out for one month, and then evaluate whether or not to keep it.





Thanks a lot RK.  I don't think you will regret making this one.:wink: AC


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thanks RK....

"The Wise Man seeks the opinions of the masses and follows it"......

"The Not-So-Wise Man only...............NEVERMIND!!!......

Don't want to get tossed off this Forum in the first day!!!*

.


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i think on the response of this first day, take it off probation and make it permanent. All in favor... say aye

aye


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

target1 said:


> i think on the response of this first day, take it off probation and make it permanent. All in favor... say aye
> 
> aye


It sure does appear to be off to a good start!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> i think on the response of this first day, take it off probation and make it permanent. All in favor... say aye
> 
> aye


Gotta crawl before you walk....:wink:

The real challenge is how will it do when certain people leave for a couple days 

Next week when I go pheasant hunting for 3 days I don't to come back and see the activity gone.:wink:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

WE all gotta do other stuff, but hunting os only a couple months, Spots are multiseasonal (is that a word)
I'll be here everyday - but I am running out of printer ink and paper


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

Love it

Jeff


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

nuts&bolts said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Recurve barebow.
> 
> ...


Now speaking of that. Is the STS legal for recurves in NFAA? I have it from a reliable source that there is a benefit to em on a recurve and was curious?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Thanks RK....
> 
> "The Wise Man seeks the opinions of the masses and follows it"......
> 
> ...


Smart thinkin.. bet ol BH is just itchin to hit a button... :nono: :chortle:

Looks like it's off to a pretty good start for the first day.. good job.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> This new forum has been created on a trial basis.
> 
> We'll try this out for one month, and then evaluate whether or not to keep it.


End the trial now....I guarantee this one is a keeper. PM me if you think this one is on the edge. I'll rally the troopers and put Mutantville to shame:wink:

AT has needed this forum for a long time.....

Now if you could change the name to include indoor and move us up in board position, it would be greatly appreciate.:wink:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Gotta crawl before you walk....:wink:
> 
> The real challenge is how will it do when certain people leave for a couple days
> 
> Next week when I go pheasant hunting for 3 days I don't to come back and see the activity gone.:wink:



So you get to go phesant hunting this year and I have to skip this year due to knee surgery? God must hate me. Enjoy your trip and get some good ones:darkbeer:. My dad just got his bird from last year back from the taxedermist and it looks great.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

This is what I was looking for when I joined AT. Field is my only intrest. I shoot spots in winter just for weather reasons. I love having this forum to draw from, and contribute to, some ! ? -doyle-


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> Next week when I go pheasant hunting for 3 days I don't to come back and see the activity gone.


I'll be gone starting tonight for 9 days. We'll see what happens..LOL...


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

we're off to a good start - but will it be sustainable or just become repetitious? Maybe we need to think about hosting some chats with top field shooters and doing a Field league or something like that to keep things fresh.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Po_Boy said:


> So you get to go phesant hunting this year and I have to skip this year due to knee surgery? God must hate me. Enjoy your trip and get some good ones:darkbeer:. My dad just got his bird from last year back from the taxedermist and it looks great.


That sucks....I will try and ge some pics and post them for you.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SuperX said:


> we're off to a good start - but will it be sustainable or just become repetitious? Maybe we need to think about hosting some chats with top field shooters and doing a Field league or something like that to keep things fresh.


Well we aren't gonna be doing any field leagues anytime soon.....it is nice here still but shouldn't be much longer....

We already have the Distance shoots every week...so we aren't going to do another league just to have it here....that isn't the point of this forum. If you like to talk about shooting...be it indoors or out...there shoouldn't be a problem finding stuff to talk about.:wink:

I know that someone like F14 has about 200 possible thread topics just waiting to go


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know that someone like F14 has about 200 possible thread topics just waiting to go


We'll need a bigger server! :tongue:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That sucks....I will try and ge some pics and post them for you.:wink:



Thanks! Your a gentleman and a scholar.:nyah: :no:


Enjoy your trip, hope you limit out. Those are some tasty critters.:darkbeer:

At least I will only have to miss 2 weeks of indoor from the surgery.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Finally!!!*

*THANK YOU!!!!!:wink:*


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Forum*

Best thing that ever happened to AT in my opinion. It is really nice to have a place to come to learn and share info about the greatest archery game I know with out having to sift through the "I just ordered my new ???? bow" threads and the the "which broadhead is best" threads. Maybe the really informative threads will have a chance to get looked at rather than get bumped down to page 11 in three hours.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Best thing that ever happened to AT in my opinion. It is really nice to have a place to come to learn and share info about the greatest archery game I know with out having to sift through the "I just ordered my new ???? bow" threads and the the "which broadhead is best" threads. Maybe the really informative threads will have a chance to get looked at rather than get bumped down to page 11 in three hours.
> Jbird


You mean you enjoy having AT be like it was back in 2002-2003 :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Best thing that ever happened to AT in my opinion. It is really nice to have a place to come to learn and share info about the greatest archery game I know with out having to sift through the "I just ordered my new ???? bow" threads and the the "which broadhead is best" threads. Maybe the really informative threads will have a chance to get looked at rather than get bumped down to page 11 in three hours.
> Jbird


Agreed! Looking forward to this new Forum. Thanks *Hornet* for leading the way. :wink:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

It looks like it's off to a GREAT start! I love the idea personally. No more BT and WB threads to sort through to get to the good stuff.:nod:


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Agreed! Looking forward to this new Forum. Thanks *Hornet* for leading the way. :wink:



What they said! :thumbs_up

This is a great idea and instead of sorting through, eveything can be in the one spot. I'll be back for sure.

Thanks guys, Gary


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Agreed! Looking forward to this new Forum. Thanks *Hornet* for leading the way. :wink:


Just doin' what I do.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Time to remember the roots of this forum. I'm pretty sure this is the very first thread in the Field forum. But who is this "BH" & "Hornet" that is being referred to?


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

The Field forum is going to be slow right now because the Field season is over and there's not much to talk about, but I personally have enjoyed this forum much more that the popular General archery discussion. 

I like hearing about other Field ranges, seeing the photos, and talking about Field archery in general. 

The NFAA Pro archer forum seems to be a bust for me and I was surprised by that. I was looking forward to hearing what the Pros had to say, but it seems they reluctant to give an opinion because the general membership makes a mountain out of a mole hill every time they do give an opinion. 

If the administrators are going to delete a forum, that would be the one I would pick, not because of the pros are not saying anything, just because it isn't working out.

If we are voting, I vote to keep the Field forum.

r302


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

No one is taking a vote - I just pulled this thread out of the archives (it's nearly 3 years old).


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Prag's bored.. must be Friday, he's diggin in the archives...  :nono: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea,
Saw where someone dug up several old threads in GenPop yesterday and folks are still posting on them today. Thought it might be fun over here as well.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

im a field newbie but have recieved invaluble help over here as opposed to the gen. forum and would like to extend a sincere thanks to all who have helped me and given honest opinnions to Q's that i have asked. you guys are great.

Bo


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Geez.... I thought I was the only one around diggin' up stuff...... looking around the attic are we Prag???? :lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> Geez.... I thought I was the only one around diggin' up stuff...... looking around the attic are we Prag???? :lol:


Attic and basement. :shade:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

watch for spiders..... 

don't forget to come down once and awhile....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

r302 said:


> *The Field forum is going to be slow right now because the Field season is over and there's not much to talk about,* but I personally have enjoyed this forum much more that the popular General archery discussion.
> 
> I like hearing about other Field ranges, seeing the photos, and talking about Field archery in general.
> 
> ...


As much as I hate to say it, this forum started being slow when the so-called BH (may he RIP) was terminated. The discussions are not so lively, posts are down and the most are about how he should be resurrected. And we probably won't have Hornet's Sit-Down this year. I missed all the posts and reasoning behind his departure but one thing is certain. This forum is a lot slower without him. Here's a :darkbeer: for him...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

You mean there are other forums on here besides the Field Forum??????


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You mean there are other forums on here besides the Field Forum??????


Yes, but to use some of them you must first have a labotomy. It seems like the dumbing down of AT is well under way. I tried reading several of the posts in the General forum. I got a headache from trying to read what was typed. I thought it was the couple of beers I had but I got the same headache the following morning when trying to reread those posts. Hopefully the Field forum, as well as a couple more here, have been innoculated against the moronic posts in other forums.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

maybe you should have saved this til april 1st.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

hdracer said:


> As much as I hate to say it, this forum started being slow when the so-called BH (may he RIP) was terminated. The discussions are not so lively, posts are down and the most are about how he should be resurrected. And we probably won't have Hornet's Sit-Down this year.


Rather than whine about it, step up to the plate and and become proactive. Why don't you or some other forum participants run the sitdown this season. No, it won't have the same character as BH's, but who knows, it might just take off on its own. Discuss changes you're making with your set ups and why, discuss what you're doing to get ready for indoors. There's no reason to fold yourselves up into a writhing, spineless bundle because the stinger is in absentia. So, everyone needs to get pull their panties out of a wad and get on with being fieldies. Sheesh....


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Though most get ready for their indoor spots to start up, I find shooting 15 across, belly to butt, boring beyond my capacity to endure. I will continue to shoot field until my frozen fingers can no longer grip the bow or I tire from clearing a 60 yd path through the snow. Funny you mentioned change-ups, this is when the experiments begin. The variations of combinations are always a challenge to work out. After developing a BAD case of TP from indoors in 2009, It's taken more than a year to rid myself of the "auto fire" mode. Still creeps back in occasionally but I can deal with it. Just put an 8X lens in my scope last night.... I love new toys.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Indoor versus outdoor field*



aquaholic00 said:


> Though most get ready for their indoor spots to start up, I find shooting 15 across, belly to butt, boring beyond my capacity to endure. I will continue to shoot field until my frozen fingers can no longer grip the bow or I tire from clearing a 60 yd path through the snow. Funny you mentioned change-ups, this is when the experiments begin. The variations of combinations are always a challenge to work out. After developing a BAD case of TP from indoors in 2009, It's taken more than a year to rid myself of the "auto fire" mode. Still creeps back in occasionally but I can deal with it. Just put an 8X lens in my scope last night.... I love new toys.


I agree with you completely!
It's December here before I'm forced to go shoot indoor in a league full time. Indoors is also where my ever present target panic really acts up. 
Field archery in the fall here is great. The weather is great, not too cold until December and certainly not too hot plus it's not crowded out there on the weekends. 
I personally think the club is missing out some very good field shooting conditions by not holding some field rounds at this time. During the summer it is so dang hot here I have to go home by noon.
During the fall, I can show up after noon and still shoot all afternoon.

r302


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm so totally onboard with you guys with this one. Although I have only been shooting for a short period of time, I really have developed a preference for shooting out in the woods. I try not to say I hate indoor archery because it's a necessary evil, but if I had my druthers, I'd shoot field all year long. I only wish it didn't get dark so soon in the fall--hard to get in half during the week after getting off work. 

I haven't even made up my indoor arrows--I have them, I just can't get motivated to do anything with them yet....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe I'm just a weird duck (I've been accused of it but never convicted). I actually like shooting indoors. I don't want to do it all year long but I do enjoy it. It gives me the opportunity to examine and work on my shot routine and mechanics. No outside factors that could affect arrow flight. Good lighting, good footing. By the time the Field season hits again, hopefully I've solidified my shot routine and mechanics enough to transfer that to shooting outside as well. 

Beside the pursuit of the elusive 300 30X game is kinda fun. Well at least to me.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

montigre said:


> Rather than whine about it, step up to the plate and and become proactive. Why don't you or some other forum participants run the sitdown this season. No, it won't have the same character as BH's, but who knows, it might just take off on its own. Discuss changes you're making with your set ups and why, discuss what you're doing to get ready for indoors. There's no reason to fold yourselves up into a writhing, spineless bundle because the stinger is in absentia. So, everyone needs to get pull their panties out of a wad and get on with being fieldies. Sheesh....


After you, partner. I was pointing out that the forum lacks some of the excitement that BH brought. He had a passion that seemed to be passed on to the participants of this forum, kinda like a football team losing the energy of a charismatic quarterback. BH brought alot to the plate (good and bad), and his presence is missed. There also seems to be a sense "I don't want the Mods to ban me for what I say" now.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

hdracer said:


> After you, partner. I was pointing out that the forum lacks some of the excitement that BH brought. He had a passion that seemed to be passed on to the participants of this forum, kinda like a football team losing the energy of a charismatic quarterback. BH brought alot to the plate (good and bad), and his presence is missed. There also seems to be a sense "I don't want the Mods to ban me for what I say" now.


Not to mention the fact that several other frequent posters, myself included, seem to be posting a lot less since the banishment (anybody seen BOWGOD...???)


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Not to mention the fact that several other frequent posters, myself included, seem to be posting a lot less since the banishment (anybody seen BOWGOD...???)


Remember, BOWGOD said he lost his will to shoot with the demise of the Brown one. 

Actually, BOWGOD posted about taking time away for health issues.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

RecordKeeper said:


> This new forum has been created on a trial basis.
> 
> We'll try this out for one month, and then evaluate whether or not to keep it.


Although many things have changed...this forum has lived on for almost three years. AT members come and go...moderators come and go...administrators come and go (I will claim to be the only head admin to leave without being invited out the door :mg::wink::tongue. As has been the case with AT from the beginning, each forum is what the members make it to be...and I think this particular experiment has been a success.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey RK, was wondering how long it was going to take you to find and recognize this thread I dug up. :shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

RecordKeeper said:


> Although many things have changed...this forum has lived on for almost three years. AT members come and go...moderators come and go...administrators come and go (I will claim to be the only head admin to leave without being invited out the door :mg::wink::tongue. As has been the case with AT from the beginning, each forum is what the members make it to be...and I think this particular experiment has been a success.


your'e just a tease RK.. !! 

( ...you might be the only ONE to come back w/out being invited tooo.. !!.... heheheeeee )


----------

